# Hacking HR10-250 --> 6.2 software version...



## lkkl (Dec 6, 2003)

All:

Can an HR10-250 be hacked to upgrade it by ourselves to the 6.2 software version?

Thanks much!


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

People have tried but I don't think anyone's been successful as of yet. 6.2 just doesn't have the needed components for the HR10.


----------



## lkkl (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.

What do you mean by "6.2 just doesn't have the needed components for the HR10"?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

6.2 doesn't have the "hooks" in the software for OTA recording for one thing.
There are some major differences hardware wise between a SD and HD Tivo.


----------

